# RECESS in the Keys



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

This was Tim's first daytime swordfish. With this fish, Tim completed one of his life time goals catching all seven types of billfish. A Black,Blue ,Stripe,White,Longbill,Shortbill and now a Broadbill sword. His catch came from 1600 feet using a 50 vsw by hand crank.

Our trip down and back to Key West was a safe one. We were lucky to be able to catch some flag yellowtails,muttons,red grouper,jewfish,dolphin,barracuda and a host of others. Cliff and Rob were able toget in the water and do some snokling about 15 miles from the island. 










One of the mutton snapper caught while at anchor










Back at Sigsbee Cove.Not the biggest swordfish in the sea, but it will do for us.










Rob's 35 pound or so cuda caught while yellowtail fishing with 10# test and a 20 #mono leader at anchor.










One of many Betty's caught by Cliff.










Cliff doing battle witha blackgrouper,jewfish or Betty. He never cried all day, But we think we heard cries of no more,please no more that night. Good times for sure.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

You know, we actually passed you guys going the other way on I-75 a few weeks ago, "Wait, was that Recess?" I guess you guys did go to the keys! Nice work, and congrats on the daytime sword and 7th species of billfish :bowdown


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Awsome report, great to see you guys had a safe trip! Just goes to show you, the Recess crew can catch fish ANYWHERE!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats guys!

Thanks for the report........the smiles say it all!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats TIm, VICTORY!!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *true-king (14/06/2010)*You know, we actually passed you guys going the other way on I-75 a few weeks ago, "Wait, was that Recess?" I guess you guys did go to the keys! Nice work, and congrats on the daytime sword and 7th species of billfish :bowdown


 Wade which way were we going south or north? Where were you heading, and were you towing the Mako? Gene


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome post and big time congrats on a lifetime achievement. Glad you guys got to go and thanks for sharing.:toast


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (14/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *true-king (14/06/2010)*You know, we actually passed you guys going the other way on I-75 a few weeks ago, "Wait, was that Recess?" I guess you guys did go to the keys! Nice work, and congrats on the daytime sword and 7th species of billfish :bowdown
> ...


Nah, we didn't have the mako. Chris and I were coming back from kayaking in Tampa. We were heading north while you were heading south.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice trip Gene and crew and congrads Tim on the swordy...

I need a trip to the keys before I go insane...

Jimmy


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job boys. I'll be down there in 2 weeks


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks fellows for all the positive comments and congrades to Tim. Woody you must be going down to get in the middle of the lobster fiasco. We can tell you first hand that the rocks are full of them right now. We will be back down come the middle of August. Leave us a few. Gene


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (15/06/2010)*Thanks fellows for all the positive comments and congrades to Tim. Woody you must be going down to get in the middle of the lobster fiasco. We can tell you first hand that the rocks are full of them right now. We will be back down come the middle of August. Leave us a few. Gene


Can i go PLease??? I need more lessons to try for the gouper master title.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

IT WAS A TRIP OF A LIFETIME FOR ME THAT "WILL" DO AGAIN AS SOON AS I GET AN OPPERTUNITY.IT WAS THE MOST BEATUIFUL WATER I HAVE EVER SEEN. THERE ARE FISH EVERY WHERE YOU GO, A LOT OF CUDA'S AND BETTY'S TO GIVE YOU A WORK OUT FOR SURE. RED GROUPER A PLENTY,YELLOWTAILS AND MUTTONS.I HAVE FOUND A NEW SPORT FOR ME TO DO AND THAT'S SNORKELING. I'VE LIVED IN PENSACLOA ALMOST ALL MY LIFE AND NEVER SNORKELED BUT THAT IS GOING TO CHANGE(JUST GOT TO DODGE TAR-BALLS FOR NOW) I WAS VERY BLESSED TO GET TO GO ON THIS TRIP WITH GENE,NONA,TIM,MONICA AND ROB. IT WAS A DREAM COME TRUE.I CAN'T THANK NONA ENOUGH FOR ALL THE HARD WORK SHE DID FOR US WHILE WE FISHED FOR 6 STRAIGHT DAYS. SHE COOKED EVERY MORNING,WASHED CLOTHES EVERY DAY(CAUSE SHE KNEW US GUYS WOULDN'T) EVEN RUN US OUR BAIT TO THE WATERS EDGE THAT WE LEFT IN THE FREEZER. THERE'S NOT MANY WOMEN LEFT THAT WILL DO THAT WHILETHE REST OF US FISH. A BIG THANKS TO NONA!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow congrat's to Tim on his goal for 7 swords...It sounds like you guys had a great and safe trip down and back....and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

I need a trip to the keys before I go insane...

Jimmy[/quote] Jimmy<Hop on I-10 east bound,take I-75 south bound,get on the florida turnpike,hop onto us-1. And before you know it you are there. Don't go insane I've been there and it's not that fun. LOL. Gene


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

speaking of insane...i almost went insane for the two weekends you guys were gone...i drove all the way over to destin to catch a couple of groupers and some ARSon a charter. Tim gave me a slab of the top loin of the swordfish when we went trout fishing this past weekend...mmmmm. We seared those bad boys Sunday evening on the grill, and they were excellent with a terryaki glaze. 

I hate i had to save vacation time for my honeymoon later in the year and couldn't go on the trip...tim, rob, and cliff have filled me on most of the stories. Congrats on a fine week of fishing!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Brother, you might as well stay down there because fishing as we know it is over here. We have been lubbed and greased.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!! This the most encouraging post i have read in a long time. Thanks for the positive vibes. Welcome to the Swordfish Club! I'm headed to San Diego on a long range trip to get my fix. You guys inspire!

Jeff Choe


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jeff Good luck with the trip to San Diego. Hope you have a safe one with lots of bending rods. I hope also that you tie into one of those 300# YF that you have to throw an 80 overboard.Gene


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, what a trip is all I can say. It was the trip of a lifetime and I have been kind of depressed ever since we got back from the keys.Gene and Tim have been promising this trip for a year now and it was well worth the wait. The biggest highlight of the trip for me had to be the sword catch, I have never been that nervous about any fish. Gene did a great job handling the boat as always and Tim was a pro on the rod. I leaderd the fish and Cliff stuck that steel home with a great gaff job.It was amazingat how much lifeis the waters in that area, wesaw free jumping sail fish, free jumping marlin, about a 600 pound mako movingthrough the hords of blackfin tuna , mahi, grouper, yellowtail snapper, mutton snapper and of course several different types of grouper.Well you get the picture if you ever get a chance to go to the keys don't pass it up.

Can't say enoughgood things about Nona she went way above and beyond the call of duty as usual. She took such goodcare of us that Ipicked up a few extra pounds while we were downthere. As always looking forward to the next one.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Cliff and Rob it was Tim,Nona and my pleasure to take you down there. I am so sorry about the Keys disease you both contacted while there. The only cure known to man is a return trip.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I Know I must sound like a broken record, but Way to go Guys! you guys are hard core and dog gone good at fishing!

MSyellowfin


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like a great trip was had. thanks for the report. it was refreshing to see someone able to get out and fish.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! What a trip! Congrats guys. I know you have had that daytime sword in your sights for some time. Outstanding!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

ironman172 said:


> Wow congrat's to Tim on his goal for 7 swords...It sounds like you guys had a great and safe trip down and back....and thanks for sharing the pics.


 Bill Now Mike and you can catch your first swordfish hopefully next week. I bet you never thought that you would be going to the Keys in a few weeks when you wrote that.
 Gene


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I sure didn't Gene!! My fishing goals are getting surpassed every trip with you....I never imagine catching snowy grouper,golden tile's,blue line tiles...and now who knows what new fish I might have the chance to see caught...I never would have thought that I would be going to Key West ever...I am happy with the pan handle fishing, but WOW what a trip of a life time....Thanks You sooooooo much:notworthy:


----------

